# mail to cyprus



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me what the mail is like to get in cyprus or is it best to get a PO BOX when we arrive.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi can anyone tell me what the mail is like to get in cyprus or is it best to get a PO BOX when we arrive.


I think it depends to some extent where you are living. In some of the villages it can be very hit and miss. We have a P.O. box as we don't want to risk important mail going astray.


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

how much is it to have a po box and where do we set one up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> how much is it to have a po box and where do we set one up.


A PO box will cost you around 15-20 euros per year. Most post offices have boxes but you may have to try a few to find one that has available boxes.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi can anyone tell me what the mail is like to get in cyprus or is it best to get a PO BOX when we arrive.


We live in a small village in the Troodos mountains and so far ( two years) all our post has been delivered. It comes via the president of the village council, whose wife delivers it. We usually get post 3 times a week. However post can take ages from UK. The longest is 6 weeks and the shortest 4 days. I have no idea where the hold up is. Just one extra note so called courier services such as DHL will not deliver out side the towns, even if the so called home delivery has been paid for.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

we live in a small village outside Pafos, the mail is left on a table in the coffee shop / PO , we have never missed anything , longest was 6 weeks but usually 1 week .There are PO boxes there but no-one uses them .


----------

